# QCA9377 wireless driver



## bbzz (Jan 4, 2017)

My apologies if this has been addressed already.

Recently I got into a possesion a new laptop form Lenovo. It seems it has Qualcomm/Atheros card QCA9377.

I tried out 12-CURRENT but still couldn't get it to work (shame since everything else works).

Can anyone confirm if this card is supported?

Many thanks.


----------



## k.jacker (Jan 4, 2017)

https://www.freebsd.org/relnotes/CURRENT/hardware/support.html#wlan
https://www.freebsd.org/relnotes/CURRENT/hardware/support.html#wlan
It's not listed, so not supported yet. As far as I know, 802.11ac support is still on the wishlist.
Just swap it out for a supported 802.11n wireless card and you your fine with your new laptop


----------



## asys (Feb 11, 2017)

Now, are there any alternative ways of getting qca9377 to work. I'm curious as I can't easily swap my wireless card for another. The box I'm using is still under warranty and it isn't wise to tamper with it. The only thing that prevents me from fully embracing Freebsd on it has more to do with the fact that wifi isn't working. It's really a big deal on a laptop because internet access in public places is almost always through wifi.

I feel reluctant to give up the idea as of now for I've invested considerable amount of time getting conditioned to freebsd on VM.


----------



## tingo (Feb 16, 2017)

The easiest way of getting wireless working in your situation is to use a supported usb-based wireless network adapter, even if it isn't elegant and might be a hassle.
Getting unsupported cards working with FreeBSD can take big chunks of your time.


----------



## asys (Feb 17, 2017)

tingo said:


> The easiest way of getting wireless working in your situation is to use a supported usb-based wireless network adapter, even if it isn't elegant and might be a hassle.
> Getting unsupported cards working with FreeBSD can take big chunks of your time.


You're probably right. I just wished support for b/g/n capability like in iwm(4) for Intel Dual Band AC cards are available for QCA9377. Gotta admit it. It's more than just mere inconvenience for laptop use since wireless cards these days shipped with bluetooth module on them. It means two problems and you only get to solve one with usb dongle. Even that carries a problem too considering the fact that laptop these days aren't generous with usb port.


----------



## serjsk8 (Aug 13, 2017)

Hello bbzz,
Maybe the same thing can be done with Qualcomm/Atheros card QCA9377?
http://0xfeedface.org/2014/12/11/FreeBSD-Intel-wifi-via-bhyve.html

Because this card works in Linux/Debian


----------

